# Mplayer + cp1250

## orbit

Na wstępie informuję iż użyłem wyszukiwania i wiem, że temat ten był już poruszany ale odpowiedzi mnie nie satysfakcjonują :Wink: 

Problem wygląda tak. Mam mplayera skompilowanego z flagami (miedzy innymi) truetype i unicode, ściągniętą czcionkę arial.ttf w katalogu ".mplayer".

W ustawieniach mplayera, w zakładce czcionka mam ustawioną rzeczoną czcionkę i kodowanie czcionki na UNICODE, w zakładce "napisy & OSD" kodowanie CP1250 (chyba wszystko po Bożemu?). Pomimo tego, zamiast polskich ogonków mam "_"...

Co ciekawe, w xine i vlc (i wszystkich programach na nich opartych) problem wygląda podobnie: albo w ogóle nie wyświetla napisów, albo wyświetla je bez ogonków.

Wydaje mi się, że próbowałem wiele rzeczy, nawet kopiowanie (działającego) configa z innej dystrybucji której używam - problem nadal wygląda tak samo.

----------

## lsdudi

```
vim ~/.mplayer/config
```

```
font = "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/comic.ttf"

subcp = "cp1250"

fs=yes

fontconfig=1

subfont-osd-scale=4

subfont-text-scale=3

```

----------

## RA6

Oto fragment mojej konfiguracji dla systemu w utf-8

 *Quote:*   

> font = /usr/share/fonts/truetype/arial.ttf
> 
> subcp = enca:pl:cp1250

 

Po wpisaniu tych linijek do mplayer.conf w /etc/mplayer uzyskasz czcionkę Arial we wszystkich napisach tekstowych, a dodatkowo będzie automatycznie wybierał za ciebie kodowanie. Poszukaj angielskiej wersji pomocy do mplayera wszystko jest ładnie opisane i wypunktowane. Polskie tłumaczenie jak zwykle 100 lat za murzynami, czy kiedyś Polska społeczność doczeka się tak szybkich tłumaczeń dokumentacji jak mają Niemcy czy Francuzi. Potem ludzie się dziwią, że jest masa pytań na ten sam temat. Większość materiałów nie jest zbyt aktualna, tylko te najczęściej używane. Plus u mnie mają tłumacze Gentoo za aktualizowanie dokumentacji dla tej dystrybucji.

----------

## orbit

Sukces.

Po wydaniu komendy:

```
localedef -i pl_PL -f UTF-8 pl_PL.UTF-8
```

zaczęło śmigać z takimi ustawieniami w pliku /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf

```
font = /usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf

subcp = cp1250
```

Gdy próbowałem z ustawieniem subcp na enca:pl:cp1250 wyskakiwał błąd związany z brakiem iconv descriptor (pomimo flagi) i w tym kierunku nie chciało mi się dalej brnąć (dosyć późna godzina), zwłaszcza, że większość polskich napisów jest kodowana w cp1250.

Wielkie dzięki za naprowadzenie.

----------

## sopel

nie wiem kiedy nastąpiła ta zmiana ale w mojej wersji (mplayer-1.0.20070622-r1) musiałem w ~/.mplayer/config ustawić zmienną subfont. wygląda na to, że teraz font odpowiada tylko za OSD (kiedyś miała wpływ na wszystko). wcześniej sprawdzałem wszystkie możliwości, które znalazłem na tym forum i w necie, dopiero to zadziałało, stąd moje wnioski (niestety w manie nic o tym nie znalazłem).

```

fontconfig = 1

font = "Arial"

subfont = "Arial"

subcp = cp1250

subfont-autoscale = 0

subfont-text-scale = 24

```

----------

## kreon28

A ja mimo wszystko mam problemy z polskimi czcionkami...

Nie wyświetla ogonków i tyle...

```
enable_audio_equ = "no"

vo_driver = "xv"

vo_panscan = "0.000000"

vo_doublebuffering = "yes"

vo_direct_render = "yes"

v_framedrop = "1"

v_flip = "0"

v_ni = "no"

v_idx = "-1"

v_vfm = "ffmpeg"

a_afm = "hwac3"

vf_pp = "yes"

vf_autoq = "6"

vf_lavc = "no"

ao_driver = "alsa"

ao_volnorm = "no"

softvol = "no"

ao_surround = "no"

ao_extra_stereo = "no"

ao_extra_stereo_coefficient = "1.000000"

dvd_device = "/dev/hdc"

cdrom_device = "/dev/cdrom"

osd_level = "1"

sub_auto_load = "yes"

sub_unicode = "no"

sub_pos = "100"

sub_overlap = "no"

fontconfig = 1

font = "Arial"

subfont = "Arial"

subcp = cp1250

subfont-autoscale = 0

subfont-text-scale = 24 

#sub_cp = enca:pl:cp1250

font_factor = "0.750000"

font_name = "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf"

font_encoding = "unicode"

font_text_scale = "5.000000"

font_osd_scale = "6.000000"

font_blur = "2.000000"

font_outline = "2.000000"

font_autoscale = "3"

cache = "no"

cache_size = "2048"
```

----------

